# Help for my paphio hirsutissimum



## Geraldine (Jun 24, 2020)

Good evening path lovers ,

My paphio hirsutissimum looked ok and was in a good shape two-three days ago when I watered it.

....but today, I noticed that  (please see the pictures) 




Please can someone tell me what is the issue ? I usually water it once per week (no bath as advise by the seller).

Many thanks in avance.

Best regards,
Géraldine


----------



## GuRu (Jun 25, 2020)

I'm pretty sure this is a rot caused by fungus. Have a look at this site Orchid diseases there you can find more. You're from Switzerland, maybe you speak German too, at least are able to read text in German? If not, try a online translater. At any rate reduce humidity, spraying etc., cut off all infectet parts of the plant and apply cinnamon paste on the cuts and infected tissue. Good luck!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 28, 2020)

Agree with Guru. Also increase air circulation around the plant.


----------



## Geraldine (Jul 7, 2020)

GuRu said:


> I'm pretty sure this is a rot caused by fungus. Have a look at this site Orchid diseases there you can find more. You're from Switzerland, maybe you speak German too, at least are able to read text in German? If not, try a online translater. At any rate reduce humidity, spraying etc., cut off all infectet parts of the plant and apply cinnamon paste on the cuts and infected tissue. Good luck!


Many thanks for your reply. I removed the infecter plant and i applied Cinnamon. I drasticly reduced the water and i hope it will be ok ....


----------



## Geraldine (Jul 7, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Agree with Guru. Also increase air circulation around the plant.


Many thanks


----------

